# Diodo térmico



## Guido0085 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola todos me doy una vuelta de nuevo por aqui, esta vez con una duda del uso y fuciones de un diodo térmico, he visto que lo traen las ollas arroceras y si este se quema no calienta la resistencia por lo que no cosina el arroz, tambien algunos coffee makers. Pero me gustaria llegar mas a fondo, como funcionan, que funcion tienen y como se pueden usar y calcular el uso. He leido algo pero no he entendido muy bien, ellos tienen datos de diodo y de temperatura. Tienen que ver con el calor y transformar a corriente pero quiero saber de una manera profunda, y como se que en este foro hay profecionales me van a responder muy bien. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola
Aqui lo conocemos con el nombre de fusible termico.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 21, 2010)

Guido0085 dijo:


> ... ellos tienen datos de diodo y de temperatura. Tienen que ver con el calor y transformar a corriente pero quiero saber de una manera profunda,


No hay mucho que decir.
- No son diodos.
- Son nada mas que una lamina/alambre de una aleacion que funde a una determinada temperatura. Como se los pone en serie con lo que se quiere proteger --> no funca mas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 21, 2010)

Casualmente esta semana me ha tocado reparar varias downlight de bajo consumo de una tienda, la típica lampara empotrada de bajo consumo.

Como medida de protección llevan dos termofusibles en contracto termico con los balastros (ese trozo de hierro bobinado) como medida de seguridad.

Al parecer se funden solos por envejecimiento después de muchas horas de funcionamiento.

He tomado unas fotos para que se vea lo que contienen.

El montaje consta de 2 contactos que son los hilos de conexion, 2 muelles y dos piezas de cobre y algún material fundible a la temperatura deseada.

Cuando la pieza es nueva el material fundible aprieta el disco de cobre contra el contacto derecho, pero al fundirse el material se deforma por la fuerza del muelle (se reblandece) separando el disco hacia la izquierda  cortando el paso de corriente.

El segundo disco solo sirve para garantizar un buen contacto.


Como se puede leer en el cuerpo este termofusible es de 119ºC


----------



## electrodan (Feb 22, 2010)

No se supone que se tendría que expandir con el calor, en lugar de comprimirse?


----------

